# How sick! To do with LNV!



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Laura LNV has her own forum and she is making up lies about me and saying I am not genuine, all the snakes I am selling from Bob Clark are not real and are of bad quality, and the hets aren't hets. I am just disgusted as I am real, she is just blatently making everything up and putting down my reputation. :2wallbang: What can I do to go about it?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Awww chuck I am sorry that she is being awful to you 

If she has publicly named you then I guess you oculd go into slanderous claims but you would have ot check the legalities behind it 

Cant' really be a great help I am afraid sorry


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

so that's what happened to her...?


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

She sound like she is jealous mate plain and simple. Maybe she wants a piece of that pie or is worried that your prices are going to affect her small scale sales. 

If posted on her forum mate then you can consider taking legal action action against her if it is damaging your reputation/business and as she owns the site it will be more detrimental to her than she realizes.

You may want to contact Bob himself as well, as he can verify your status as a official UK distributor.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

email the link to bob and contact her saying you will take her to court if she does not remove it.

Mason


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

sounds like sour grapes of some kind eh? As suggested,if you have been publicly named,and you are all legit then dont stand for it,get legal advice.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

argentine_boa said:


> Laura LNV has her own forum and she is making up lies about me and saying I am not genuine, all the snakes I am selling from Bob Clark are not real and are of bad quality, and the hets aren't hets. I am just disgusted as I am real, she is just blatently making everything up and putting down my reputation. :2wallbang: What can I do to go about it?


Laura Lnv strikes again lol dont worry about it mate she and her lil possy tried to cause alot of trouble for myself and my other half. Best thing to do is notify Bob Clarke and put him onto the link and then she will soon shut her mouth  shes a muppet plain and simple but shes banned from these forums and she wont be coming back because shes yet again trying to cause trouble. Dont stress and have a cup of tea or coffee.


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I am talking to Bob about the situation and taking a visit to my solicitors first thing tomorrow morning, this kind of thing is infuriating :bash:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

She is,was and probably always will be a troublemaker that one,not happy unless she's slagging someone off,I swear!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I hope that the original poster of your troubles reads this, I would advise you recommend they do, or forward this information on to them.

I would like to say for starting that I have no evidence or facts about this case either way, and would simply like to enter some information regarding the law. Should the original poster have the evidence and facts of the statements they are making and Henry is in fact lying, then the legal aspect will be proven... should they be lying or just making it up, or going on rumours/gossip.. then there can be serious legal trouble for them.

Every time you make a statement about a business that could impact negatively, you can be sued for slander.

In court, it is the onus of the person making the statement to prove that they are right. In this case, she would have to prove all of her statements are 100% true. Passing on the buck on incorrect information does not absolve someone, she cannot say "well personx told me that Bob Clark sold incorrect hets..." and be absolved, it is still her fault for publically posting that information without personally verifying the facts.

Slander is very serious. Especially in the case of a business where she is stating that she has facts. She will have to prove these facts. She is clearly not stating an opinion, but is saying that these things are true.

It is one thing to say "I went to a shop and thought the vivs were a bit small..." that's an opinion. To say "This person is misrepresenting his animals and lying about them", is slander.

Bob Clark is a big USA breeder whom I'm sure has a solicitor/lawyer and has been involved in this sort of legal battle before. I am sure he will want to protect his interests in the UK and get the facts sorted out.

Forum owners are liable to prosecution simply based on the information that they publish, the premise being they should moderate and remove slanderous material. 

For a forum owner to actually write and publish slanderous information themselves, is beyond contempt in the eyes of the law.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Hmm I was going to take legal action against her seeked legal advice and everything. But forgot to take screen shots to prove what was said etc. If you have anyone who can access the forums then take a couple of screenies more the better if its mixed between a group of people. Even tho it could still be found if it was to be deleted  but that girl is heading for trouble and quick again.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

*If we can keep this Thread above board please, no nasty comments etc, it will be nice for everyone to know whats going on without the need to remove the thread.*


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

just as you thought it was safe to go onto the web dum, dum, dum.....


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I would like to say that WE dont doubt you mate so I wouldnt worry too much.

Still kick her ass though 

Gary


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> Maybe she wants a piece of that pie


:lol2: She is rather portly :lol2:


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

she just put this up on her own forum

After recieving legal advice i hearby publicly retract any/all statements i have made regarding bob clarke and batten reptiles that may have offended said parties.
All statements were based on opinion and hearsay and i should not have voiced them publicly in the way that i did.

If anyone would like to add anything please pm me


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr thats slander!!!!!!!!
prosecute!!!
*removed*


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Please keep any reply's on this thread to a friendly manner and do not comment on what you personally think if it is likely to offend that person. Remember that any posts here can be viewed publicly.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

WeThePeople said:


> :lol2: She is rather portly :lol2:


tasteless,obvious but oh so :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

sw3an29 said:


> she just put this up on her own forum
> 
> After recieving legal advice i hearby publicly retract any/all statements i have made regarding bob clarke and batten reptiles that may have offended said parties.
> All statements were based on opinion and hearsay and i should not have voiced them publicly in the way that i did.
> ...


Pffffft!

what a wimp.

she should have stuck to her guns until she exposed Henry for the evil scammer that he is!! the truth is out now pal!

:lol2:

Mason


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Kind of off topic...but the link to your website (batten reptiles) isn't working for me at the moment. Is it down?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

well, i didn't see a problem with her before my old computer died. then after i came back, she was gone......i guess things went south after i left.


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

HABU said:


> well, i didn't see a problem with her before my old computer died. then after i came back, she was gone......i guess things went south after i left.


see this is what happens when you are not on :lol2:


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

intravenous said:


> Kind of off topic...but the link to your website (batten reptiles) isn't working for me at the moment. Is it down?


Yes, The hosting company went bust so I have to get a new host, I am still awaiting for a reply from someone so it should be back up and running soon


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

argentine_boa said:


> Yes, The hosting company went bust so I have to get a new host, I am still awaiting for a reply from someone so it should be back up and running soon


Ah, ok :smile:. Thanks.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Thread now locked to prevent any negative comments. Hopefully Laura will be contacting Argentine-Boa to apologize for any harm she may have caused.


----------

